# Toyota Avensis – Folding rear seats



## theoneill (17 Dec 2007)

OK, I don’t know if it’s just me or have I got the only car in the world without folding rear seats. Basically I was trying to get a 9 foot Christmas tree home and it was no joke having at least 4 foot of it sticking out the rear window. I have consulted the manual and apparently there are two locks in the boot area to fold the rear seats, I go and look and guess what, no locks. 30 minutes later and I give up, I could not believe that this car has no folding rear seats and that I managed to chose the only garden centre in Ireland that had no other Avensis drivers. 

So after that rant can someone answer me, do the rear seats fold down in the Toyota Avensis? I drive a 2005 1.6 saloon and I need some closure.


----------



## Mr2 (17 Dec 2007)

No the Saloon doesn't have but the L/back does.


----------



## theoneill (17 Dec 2007)

Is this an Irish thing?
According to the manual the saloon should have folding seats.


----------



## Mr2 (17 Dec 2007)

None of the 1.6 saloons that Toyota Ireland imported had folding seats. I'm sure there is a spec that has them but none of the 1.6 that I ever saw had.


----------

